# General > Recipes >  Rocky Road

## Dreamweaver

Does anyone havea recipe for yummy Rocky Road  :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

Sorry I havent, but would love a receipe for it too.

----------


## nightspirit

here is the one i use - enjoy

100g/4oz unsalted butter 
225g/8oz plain chocolate, broken into pieces
2tbsp golden syrup
2tbsp cocoa powder
2tbsp caster sugar
100g/4oz Maltesers®
100g/4oz mixed milk and white chocolate chips
100g/4oz mini marshmallows
225g/8oz ginger biscuits, broken into pieces
Icing sugar to dust
Line a 20 cm/8in square cake tin with baking parchment.In a small pan heat the butter, plain chocolate, golden syrup, caster sugar, cocoa powder and stir together with a wooden spoon. Once melted together leave to cool for 10 minutes.In a large bowl place the Maltesers®, milk and white chocolate chip, mini marshmallows, ginger biscuits and bind together with the melted chocolate sauce.Pour into the lined tin and leave to set in the fridge for a minimum of 2 hours.Remove from cake tin and slice into 16 snack-sized rocky road bars.Dust with icing sugar to serve.

----------


## Dreamweaver

Many thanks Nightspirit - that's my job for tomorrow. Can't wait for results  ::

----------


## neepnipper

Sounds yummy! :Grin:

----------


## starflower

Yes think we will all have to try that funny been looking for that recipe too think I'll be doing that this week, let us know how you get on dreamweaver  ::

----------


## nightspirit

How did it turnout dream weaver - usually only last an hr or 2 here once it has been made  :Smile:

----------


## Dreamweaver

Oh my goodness it was heaven - dead easy to make and soooooo easy to scoff. Def be doing that one again. I made millionaires shortbread a couple of weeks ago - turned me back and it was gone!! Mind you I could see the pounds going on round me middle with that one  ::

----------


## nightspirit

LOl .. yep - is good stuff - I have not had a good deep filled bit o millionairs shortbread in such a long time - mabn i hate diets

----------


## TudorRose

Hi Nightspirit,

Thanks for sharing your recipe. I made this for my son today, he thinks it scrummy. Very easy to do and tasty.

TudorRose  :Smile:

----------


## nightspirit

You are most welcom  :Smile:  - used to make that with me gran along with so many other things was nice to share it broght back many many happy memories  :Smile:

----------


## Dreamweaver

I've made this again today  ::  but tweaked the recipe a bit as I'm out of marshmallows and have more white choc than anything else  :: .

So.... I'll let you know!!

----------


## Allsorts

Big hit in this household too. I made your recipe and then made a milk free version for the kids......they love it too.

----------


## lynne duncan

we did it as well but raisins instead of maltesers and digestives instead ginger snaps

----------


## Dreamweaver

Oh boy, is it good!! Mind I do like the chewiness of the marshmallow but great to ring the changes. I've just got to do another half hour on me cross trainer now to get rid of it  ::

----------


## mumof2

sounds yum, think me and the kids are going to give it a bash this weekend at some point.

----------


## chocolatechip

I made this last Wednesday and it was really SCRUMMY. Will definately be making it again thanks for putting it on! And it managed to stay in the fridge until the weekend!! I told some friends that I had made some, they all asked "Where's Mine" so I will have to make more :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dreamweaver

I made some more using smarties instead of maltesers. Very crunchy  ...mmmmmm  ::

----------


## nightspirit

If ya don't mind a bit of chewieness a bit of hard home made toffee is wonderfull thrown into the mix

----------


## chocolatechip

I am going to do another lot of this as it is so delicous!!!!! But I wondered if I could keep it in the freezer! Just for a few weeks I want to take it away with me to a friends house. Any help would be brilliant! The amount of time will be a minimum of 6 an half weeks!! Thanks for your help :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## nightspirit

Depends on what you put in it - in my experience the marshmallow does not do too well but then just add other stuff..

----------

